
US to push for mandatory car-to-car wireless communications - prateekj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57618258-76/us-to-push-for-mandatory-car-to-car-wireless-communications/
======
cheald
This seems like a genuinely awful idea. "Never trust the client" is
_incredibly_ applicable here - the ability for me to send data to your car
that can remove control from you, the driver, seems like an _insanely_ bad
idea. How exactly will you confirm that the telemetry I'm sending is
legitimate?

Gives a whole new meaning to "wardriving".

------
brianbarker
It'll be hacked.

